# Been waiting since September, but it was all worth it!



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had my AR4 ordered since September and the long wait came to an end today. I made the final decision on the Zipps this afternoon and love how they look on it. Can't wait to hit the this Sunday.......it's supposed to be in the mid 60's here in Alabama!


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

IanChilders said:


> I've had my AR4 ordered since September and the long wait came to an end today. I made the final decision on the Zipps this afternoon and love how they look on it. Can't wait to hit the this Sunday.......it's supposed to be in the mid 60's here in Alabama!


I see you bartered for the Zipps...Dirtbag:thumbsup:


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Give us a review after you've spent some time on it.

Nice ride btw.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW man that Felt looks really AWESOME:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

I took my first ride on the bike today and got about 30 miles of riding including: a long climb with a grade of around 18% and the screaming descent after it, rollers, flats, rail-trail, etc. The bike climbed great and was much lighter and stiffer than my aluminum Felt, although I'm not the best judge of stiffness because I weigh about 125 pounds. The gearing was almost too high for the 18% climb, but I made it without too much trouble. On the descent of that hill, the bike was crazy fast, but I definitely felt secure. The bike was absolutely awesome on any hill that I could carry speed into. The aerodynamic advantage was very apparent on slight downhills and flats. I could just coast and pass everyone I was riding with while they were pedaling. For the first time I was able to pass guys around 200 pounds on downhills. We took the ride onto a local rails-to-trails trail, which is as close to absolutely flat as it gets around here, and the bike just couldn't seem to lose momentum. Keeping this thing up to speed is nearly effortless when compared to my old Felt F75. The ride quality was amazing, I felt very little even when on the crappiest roads I was on today. One of the guys I was riding with has been a long time titanium fan and has been trying to decide on a bike for probably a year now. I think, after seeing me explode on the hills and coast while he was slaving away, he might just have to get an AR. If you are considering this bike, I really don't think you can go wrong with this bike on any aspect.........I love this thing!!!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

That's awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you live in Tuscaloosa? My son is a freshman at the University of Alabama.


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Nope, I live in Anniston, so I'm about an hour directly east of Birmingham.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

IanChilders said:


> I've had my AR4 ordered since September and the long wait came to an end today. I made the final decision on the Zipps this afternoon and love how they look on it. Can't wait to hit the this Sunday.......it's supposed to be in the mid 60's here in Alabama!




















The massive Bottom Bracket and Aero Down Tube


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

One word. HOT! Congrats on the new bike and I'm jealous about the weather there!


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Bangin! That things a head turner.


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys! Hopefully I'll get out on everyday this weekend........high 60's here in AL. Yea, the bottom bracket and downtube are massive. I'll go ahead and say it's the hottest actual road bike in town, everyone is very interested in it.


----------



## dougcarraway (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats, Ian. I'm 150 lbs., coming from an F75, and likely to buy an AR4 soon, so I was interested to hear about your experiences. I see you got the Zipps...did you trade up to get them or do you have the stock wheels as well? Any thoughts about the Felt wheels? I had planned to get an F4 and some wheels. The AR4 with stock wheels is about the same money. Having to buy wheels right away for the AR would be pushing it for me right now. But I don't have a sense of how good those stock wheels are.


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought some Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL's in October or November and have just had them sitting at the house since them. The more I researched, the more I wanted the Zipps, so my LBS took the Carbones back and I paid the significant difference. I still have my stock wheels, but at the moment I haven't used them and might eventually put them on my F75. They seem like pretty decent wheels........1700g's, DT Swiss aero spokes, and they look pretty nice. Definitely do with the AR4, you won't regret it. I was first going to get the F3 and I'm glad I held out for my bike.


----------



## au6768 (Dec 18, 2007)

just curious, any idea on how much the frame weighs? the bike looks great


----------



## Kaidenjohn (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks great! This thread puts the edge towards Felt! I think my mind is made up


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Just saw this. Wow. nice bike. What size is it?


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

It is a size 56. Extremely fast bike. A lot of people around town tell me how much they like it every time they see it. It definitely gets you noticed.


----------

